# New Editions of the KJV and the NKJV



## bookslover (Sep 18, 2009)

Over at Bible Design and Binding, it has been announced that Thomas Nelson will publish a new single-column KJV and a new single-column NKJV next March (which, knowing publishers, probably means November...). The layout looks really nice. It's the post for September 16th, near the top of the page.


----------

